
An Inside Look at a Facebook Data Center - kawera
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/12/facebook-data-center-tk/418683/?single_page=true
======
comboy
Nice article and I'm also a bit anxious about facebook/internet vs
internet/phone lines, but I actually got more intrigued by the tilde club
mentioned in the article than the Facebook DC.

[http://tilde.club/](http://tilde.club/)

More info:

[https://medium.com/message/tilde-club-i-had-a-couple-
drinks-...](https://medium.com/message/tilde-club-i-had-a-couple-drinks-and-
woke-up-with-1-000-nerds-a8904f0a2ebf#.dv6s6lkcz)

Also, reading about tilde I can't help but think about
[http://urbit.org/](http://urbit.org/)

------
dontscale
This is OT, but can anyone name the office chair in this photo in the article?

[http://cdn.theatlantic.com/assets/media/img/mt/2015/12/IMG_3...](http://cdn.theatlantic.com/assets/media/img/mt/2015/12/IMG_3046/lead_960.jpg?1449257034)

I'd like to research it because it has high locking arms.

Thanks, John

------
ahmedfromtunis
Far fewer photos than expected, but a nice article nevertheless

